# New Poses.



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

I Just got back from hunting snow geese and I shot a really nice blue and a Cool ross' with Warts all over his beak. It's sweet!!!! Now I was wondering like what kind of a pose I should do. Im thinkin' of having the Blue on the ground and the Ross' landing behind him and the blue will have its head behind him pointing at the ross'. I guess I think that will be a pretty Sweet mount. I was wondering if you guys could tell me any other places tp look for poses, like a website just for like poses. Or if you guys have any Ideas that would be awesome. Thanks, Nick


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

just go to taxidermy.net and you will find a pluthra of web sites to choose from! Say, Chris Davies told me he shot the blue??? :lol: Congrats on the birds!


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

YA thanks Rick. I Did shoot the blue The ross' we shot the day before and chris shot it. So thanks agian


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Rick, the ross became another victim of the Benelli (much like those this past fall) but the blue, I think he just had a heart attack and fell from the sky and landed in front of Nick.... :wink:


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

YA i guess that explains the pellet holes all over its head. Haha!


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Bird flu.


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

YA Huh Ha :wink:


----------

